# 16v CIS water/meth injection



## anakilat (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got a 1.8 16v PL motor in my mod-front RallyX car. The motor is stock and runs well but it's a little bit low on power. I'm looking for an inexpensive boost in power at WOT. I've removed all the idle stabilization stuff and the cold start valve because it's not necessary for how I use the car. I've been thinking about putting the cold start injector back in and sourcing juice to it from a pump/washer reservoir setup. I'll trigger it manually with a button on the steering wheel or a push button switch under the accelerator. Fabricating isn't an issue, but I don't know if my theory is completely flawed. I've never played with water/meth injection so I'm open to suggestions about what will or won't work. What do the experts think?


----------



## anakilat (Jan 26, 2011)

Well how about I ask some more specific questions...

1. Does anyone know what the source pressure typically is for the cold start injector?

2. Does anyone know if the source pressure should be higher or lower if I'm pushing water/meth instead of gasoline?

3. Does anyone know the flow rate for the cold start injector? Bosch P/N 067906171


----------

